# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software) مساعدة :  Deblocage Nokia 2730 Classic

## AbdelazizB

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته ،،
أرجو المساعدة في فك شفرة   Nokia 2730 classic 
356261048297616 : Le code IMEI du téléphone est le 
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## LondonTech

هل هذا البرنامج لا يزال يعمل؟

----------


## otsabi10

momkin fak chafra nokia 274

----------

